# Signet Rings--Initials



## bond14 (Oct 10, 2005)

I am contemplating getting a ring made in white gold with my initials in script. Not sure if this would technically be called a signet ring. Anyway, I just read some old threads regarding signet rings, and it seems like the overwhelming opinion is that they are a bit affected here in the US. However, I imagine on these threads, people were referring to rings stamped with family crests. I am thinking more of a plain, oval, white gold ring with my initials done in script to be worn on my right ring finger. Nothing too showy. Thoughts on this look? I shoot for classic with my attire. Would a ring like this mesh with the trad look? Thanks in advance..........


----------



## flylot74 (Jul 26, 2007)

Funny, to me, certain looks are age related. For example, braces and bow ties are for older gents, signet rings are for the younger set. Then, only if not sporting a wedding band. More than one ring on a man just does not look good to me. My $ .02.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I have worn a yellow gold signet ring, monogrammed with my initials, on my right ring finger since I was in college...a gift from my parents. Though I of course remove it for gardening or working out, I would feel naked without it. In the 20+ years since I received the ring, it has pretty much become part of me. I wear my wedding band, of course, on my left hand...thus breaking the "no more than one ring" rule. But rules are made to be broken on occasion. It's only jewelry after all.

Though some may feel mongrammed rings are affected (I don't, but that's just my opinion), I think it is a far worse crime to wear one with a crest on it unless it's (1) your own family's coat of arms, and (2) you are "entitled" to wear it...which excludes most Americans. And for God's sake, don't put it on your pinky finger (which you wrote that you won't do). THAT is affected!

If you really want one, get it...let the naysayers say what they will. BTW...I think the more appropriate, traditional choice for a signet ring is yellow gold, not white gold.


----------



## Innovan (Dec 7, 2005)

>And for God's sake, don't put it on your pinky finger. THAT is affected!

But that's the most functional position to wear it at. The purpose of a signet ring (from Latin "signo", meaning sign) has been since before the Roman Empire to affix one's seal to a document either in ink, wax, or (for the Babylonians) clay. This is easiest done when the ring is worn on one's smallest finger where you can crook/bend it out and not get the rest of your hand coated in ink/wax/mud in leaving the ring impression.

Pope Benedict, as part of the office of Pope, wears the "Fisherman" signet ring on his right wedding finger and it used to authorize official documents of the church. However, the Fisherman ring is large enough to accommodate usage in this position. The thing's as large as a plate and quite raised above the rest of the fist when used to leave an impression. I imagine he punches documents with a balled fist to authorize them.

In contrast Prince Charles' signet ring has a smaller face and is much more comfortably worn on the pinky. Again, a working real signet ring. Here, a crook the finger and backhand roll gesture is used instead to authorize documents.


----------



## flylot74 (Jul 26, 2007)

The Pope (who is married to the Church) and Prince Charles! It's a bit of a stretch, but to prove a point I guess. I also noticed that Chuck isn't wearing any other ring, and he is a prince! I don't think for nobility, it would be considered affected. I could be wrong. The picture of the Pope's ring looks like it's on the right hand (unless the picture is reversed) to me.

The last time I ever had any encounter with hot wax was in Bangkok in 1970..... whew! That's another story! 


..... on the other hand, who could argue with a Pope and a prince?


----------



## lichMD (Jun 30, 2005)

Interesting train of thought demonstrated in this thread.
My family crest was given to me at HS graduation and I've worn the ring pretty much every since on my right ring finger, wedding band on the left obviously.
I agree that yellow gold is the typical metal, though personal preference should guide you. The recent trend to white metals in wedding rings for men might be a reason to go with white gold for your ring.

Cheers


----------



## Innovan (Dec 7, 2005)

>Chuck isn't wearing any other ring

Bottom picture, he's wearing his Diana wedding ring on left pinky with signet, which he did for 24 years.
Top picture, wedding ring is gone.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=340568&in_page_id=1770

But really, when you've already got a crown, scepter, ceremonial sword and other royal regalia that you wear on a regular basis at high formal events of state, an extra ring or two would probably be underwhelming anymore.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Check out the bottom picture carefully, and you will see he not only has his crest on his signet ring, but on his cufflinks as well (the Welsh Feathers). Bit over the top in my opinion, but then I'm not the Prince of Wales.


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

I've worn a yellow gold signet ring since my wife gave me one for my 40th birthday. I've liked the look of them since I was a young man. I would think about the white gold however. I don't think I've ever seen one before.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*Signets ...*

Several American bankers I know wear yellow gold/black onyx rings on their wedding band fingers, with plain bands underneath.

CEO of Cadbury, Tod Stitzer wears a gold signet on the right hand.

FDR wore a stone ring on the pinky, the same actually goes for Mr. Billings (friend to JFK).

Although some people do not like italic initial rings (as opposed to real crested rings) , these are very popular in the UK, amongst barristers, solicitors, bankers etc.

Some people wear 2 rings next to each other - like Michael of Kent and a few other people (including myself)

Wear what you like and please post a picture once you get it done.

P.S. get yellow gold - traditional. BUT Ralph Lauren wears a white gold one.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Khnelben said:


> FDR wore a stone ring on the pinky, the same actually goes for Mr. Billings (friend to JFK).


I really don't think Lemoyne Billings is a good model for anyone to follow.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> I think it is a far worse crime to wear one with a crest on it unless it's (1) your own family's coat of arms, *and (2) you are "entitled" to wear it...*which excludes most Americans.


What entitles one to wear their family crest?


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

Reddington said:


> What entitles one to wear their family crest?


Read the "Traditions and Usage" section of this article. It's a good start. Fundamentally, though, there is no such thing as a family coat of arms. A coat of arms is granted to a person (not a family), and inheritance of that coat of arms is governed by the laws specific to the country that granted it. Scotland even has an entirely separate legal system that deals with heraldic matters, and misuse of a coat of arms is a criminal act.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I think the real issue with rings, signet or otherwise, is one's personal thoughts about wearing rings of any type other than a wedding ring. I wore my college ring for a few years but then retired it and have worn nothing but a wedding ring since then. I know some folks that wear these type rings and many more that don't. 

Did anyone notice that on the "All in the Family" series Archie Bunker wore a signet ring on his little finger?

Cruiser


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Reddington said:


> What entitles one to wear their family crest?


From what I was told in a previous thread, there are certain rules regarding the wearing of a crest or coat of arms...specifically those related to a noble family. American or not, I would think anyone with a family crest should be able to wear it. It's all arcane to me....


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> I think the real issue with rings, signet or otherwise, is one's personal thoughts about wearing rings of any type other than a wedding ring. I wore my college ring for a few years but then retired it and have worn nothing but a wedding ring since then. I know some folks that wear these type rings and many more that don't.
> 
> Did anyone notice that on the "All in the Family" series Archie Bunker wore a signet ring on his little finger?
> 
> Cruiser


As much as anything, it's a cultural matter. In the US, I have many friends to whom the wearing of less than several rings would seem out of place; others who eschew any rings other than wedding, and yet another group all of whom wear crest rings descended through their families. This latter group, without exception, wear their rings on their (usually left) pinky, as do their UK equivalents. The only people I know who have problems with any of these styles of ring-wearing are the arch-pedants who frequent this forum.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Personally, I prefer rose gold which is subtle and antiques nicely.

Regarding arms, they are granted to one man and all legitimate male descendants are entitled to show them. Correctly, only the head of the family should display undifferenced arms but in (English) practice differencing is not enforced by the College of Arms. The modern signet wearer should therefore be able to trace legitimate paternal descent from an original grantee to wear a ring with arms or crest on it. Other usage may be illegal in some countries and is generally considered naff in others.

Other options are an armiger's badge which the wearer may be permitted to wear or initials as bond14 proposes.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*An interesting observation ...*

is that quite a few people I have seen in London - mostly lawyers and bankers - of the more senior sort - wear initial rings.

These are either square yellow gold rings (on the ring or middle finger) or standard oval signets on the pinky.

These can be combined with wedding bands. And ancient Rolex watches.

P.S. Braces , DB pinstripe suits with side-tabbed trousers , polka dot (or Hermes) ties , checkered shirts and monk straps are optional ))

Andrey


----------

